# Finally My Spawn Log



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok so I've been waiting for days to post a spawn log, I was a little worried I was going to suffer the curse of the early spawn log so I waited until my babies hatched, which I am very happy to tell you, they did this morning.

This is actually my second spawn that I have got the babies to hatching stage and I'm really hoping I don't mess up like I did last time! The babies all died last time because I opened the lid and a cold draft blew in which they (at 1 day old) reacted very badly to! But this time I know a lot more than I did the first time so I'm hoping it all goes to plan!

Daddy (Boris) Is a crowntail, red and a sort of lavander (ish) purple, in a rough butterfly pattern. I was told at the place I had bought him that he is from good stock, however the lady that bought him originally said he had clumped the eggs together when she bred him and not many hatched so she didn't want to waste her time when she has so many other decent males. I am also told he has black orchid genes in him somewhere along the line (not sure if this is true but it sounded pretty believeable)

Mummy (Holly) Is a doubletail, she is green with slight tints of pinky red, hence the name lol. I don't know much about her, only that she is from a long line of well bred doubletails, and has not bred before, but she seemed to have no problem with Boris.

My estimate is that I have about 30 babies, there are a few more eggs but I'm unsure if they will hatch over the rest of today, but I am hoping some do!

Pictures to come!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

*pictures*

Quality isnt great, I'm shocking at photography but oh well! I think theres a random platy picture in there somewhere...not sure why...LOL

Also for the people that think the floor looks dirty-it is, the IAL started to disintigrate, I'm going to cup all the fry as soon as they are free swimming so I can remove that horrible mess :/
Just realised thats a loot of pictures haha :-?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL just noticed my checklist in the back of some of those pics-sorry folks, this girls gotta have a to do list to get anything done 

Some of the babies are trying to swim haha its quite amusing seeing them twist round and round in circles until daddy comes flying after them to tell them off for leaving his beautifully made nest


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Managed to do a rough count, looks like about 70 babies!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats.....look forward to watching them grow and develop into some awesome fish.....


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks  I'm so excited  after what happened with my first spawn I was really worried I was going to make another silly mistake but so far all is good


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

boris has left about 30 babies on the floor and not even bothered to pick them up  what do I do??


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ehh, some fathers cannot keep up with the fry. I also found the father may either eat "bad eggs" or "sick fry", or leave them.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

congrats on the fry.

hmm you plan to cup the fry when they become free swimming to clean? i dont know if thats a good idea. i siphoned mine with nylon stocking over the tip. maybe other people do it a diff way or have diff suggestions.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cupping them sounds like an impossible chore! Especially with 70 of them! Nylon sock/pantyhose over a gravel vac does a good job and doesn't catch fry. Also a turkey vaster for unbeaten food is great too.

Goodluck with them! I can't wait to see the results! I tried this with a dbt male and ct female a month or two ago but the spawn failed and the dad has passed so I can't try again. Looking forward to seeing fry development!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys, sounds like that pantyhose gravel vac is a better idea than cupping lol will do that, thanks sena, looks like he's picked a few up now so I'm a lot happier, they're starting to try to swim lol its kind of amusing watching them zip rorund then randomly fall


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Minor heart attack this morning when I looked into the baby tank and thought Boris had eaten his babies since none were in the nest-turns out daddy was having a nice little nap while the babies were feasting on microworms-I honestly thought I'd lost them all!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: that happens!! My male moved the eggs so often I thought there was none left since I didn't know where he put them


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats. Hope they all make it.
Have fun raising them.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, today has been a day of mixed emotions-I'm so happy all my babies are doing so well, but sadly I also had to put my red tailed shark boy to sleep  He lived in a tank on his own with a few corycats, they all got along so well but yesterday when I went to check on him he was struggling to breathe and was covered in some disease  its strange because a few hours before I had checked on them all and he seemed like normal, but I put a treatment in to give him a chance of survival, woke up this morning and his swimbladder was gone, I had him for 5 years since I first got my tank so letting go was extremely hard for me  I decided I'm going to name one of my babies after him though!!!Circle of life!!! R.I.P my beautiful boy shadow


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. 

But I'm glad fry are doing great.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Indjo good news, daddy is coming out today, for some reason my babies took forever to learn how to swim :/ not sure what happened also I lost quite a few and Ikea nownother sure exactly how many I have left :/ finding it impossible to count the little beggars but apart from that all is looking good!!!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I wouldn't cup the fry.. too much of a shock to them.. as mentioned before, airline tubing or a turkey baster is your best bet.. make sure any new water is the exact same temp as the water in your tank.. which reminds me, I would really really suggest placing your heater into the water.. it's a submersible one and it being half out like that will cause it to explode... highly recommend submersing it asap.

Sorry for your loss... 

Good luck!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well this update has been a long time coming, 8 weeks old tomorrow, im run off my feet with them all, last count was 15 babies, 10 doubletail and 5 singletail. I cant believe my luck, I didnt expect any dt in this spawn and I have more dt thn st, all of them I am happy to say are now developing extending rays on their fins which I am guessing is their dad's ct genes coming out in them. One thing I have noticed is they havent grown at a very good rate, where some peoples babies are full sized at 12 weeks I think mine are looking at 16weeks to be full size which is one thing im a little dissapointed with but apart from that I havent had to cull any as most deformed babies died within the first week others I had to watch over and they were released into the fry tank when they were strong enough. Still working out gender of most, one is very clearly a boy, he is the biggest single tail and since jarring has gained a gorgeous blue colour!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you post pics of the babies? It sounds like they're doing well.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, we wanna see the babies!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Pics coming soon, lost a few this week  not happy about that but the rest are doing well! Struggling to take pics as they never stop moving!!!


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

sometimes posting a little video is easier. put it on youtube and post a link


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats on the fry! Any updates?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

must see updates.


----------

